# Bibliographie



## Pharmacos (3 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me mets là parce que je ne sais pas trop ou mettre ce thread 

Je rédige un rapport de stage et l'école me demande un style bien particulier de bibliographie. En bref elle veut que je classe mes références par type (articles, livres, sites web...) !

Est il possible de faire cela facilement avec mon tendre Latex ? 

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2008)

Ça ne m'étonnerai pas que la réponse soit là : http://amath.colorado.edu/documentation/LaTeX/reference/faq/bibstyles.html mais je ne suis sûr de rien j'ai pas lu la page entière .


Par contre je suis sûr et certain que c'est faisable, LaTeX powaa :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Août 2008)

Héhéhéhé elle est pas là la réponse 


J'ai déjà lu cette page.....

Mais bon je vais trouver une solution ..... un jour même s'il faut que j'écrive ma propre macro


----------

